# the Canadian Makeup Show (Vancouver, BC, April 4th and 5th)



## blindpassion (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey everyone! Finally, a show that is close to where I live!

I just wanted to bring this to the attention of any Canadian west coasters on the site and also wanted to know if anyone happens to be going?

I'm coming over from Vancouver Island for the show.

Canadian Makeup Show - Vancouver, BC

Please do let me know if you are going and would like to get a coffee and check out the show


----------



## Manda-la (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh wow. Hmmm I might have to rework my weekend plans for this to fit...


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Manda-la* 

 
_Oh wow. Hmmm I might have to rework my weekend plans for this to fit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Haha you should!


----------



## Manda-la (Apr 1, 2009)

Urghh tickets are a bit steep, but what and awesome opportunity! Too bad I'm perma-broke at the moment


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 1, 2009)

I feel you! But, I figured, when you look at the speakers who are going to be doing seminars, omg its so worth it! Those people are a load of info. Eve Pearl, senior MAC artist Caitlin Callahan, MUFE top adviser Kevin-James Bennett!

I can't wait to absorb every piece of info they throw my way!


----------



## Ziya (Apr 1, 2009)

OMG I want to do this!! I will try to rope in my co-worker's gf..she's a mua! and my fav MUA from shoppers lmao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 let me PM you my info and lets make it happen!


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 1, 2009)

Gah, ticket prices _are_ steep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really want to go though. I live pretty close to PNE and all...I guess I'll decide by Friday. 

Anyone been to one of these before? Any idea what to expect?


----------



## Odette (Apr 1, 2009)

I went to the one in Toronto back in November 2008. It was not bad. There were not as many vendors but it was still very interesting. Lots of demos and talks from industry people plus tons of makeup at discount prices, and it was tax free.

I only went to the Saturday event but it was still fun.


----------



## Odette (Apr 1, 2009)

Kevin James Bennett from MUFE is a hoot!

Also be sure to bring cash, some had interac or accepted credit cards (my friend got billed in USA dollars though).


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 1, 2009)

When you think about it, going to hear Eve Pearl talk on her own, at one of her own seminars, would be hundreds of dollars. But here its only 50 to see everyone speak


----------



## aeni (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_Gah, ticket prices are steep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really want to go though. I live pretty close to PNE and all...I guess I'll decide by Friday. 

Anyone been to one of these before? Any idea what to expect?_

 
It's like IMATS. In fact, next year it will be an IMATS show.

5 of my old classmates will either be doing booth demos or competing in the makeup competitions.


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 2, 2009)

I am hoping to go to the Toronto one


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_I am hoping to go to the Toronto one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ooohh I wish you were coming to the BC one!!!


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 12, 2009)

So, for those of you who went...how was it?


----------



## slick (Apr 12, 2009)

It was fun!  I have never been to a makeup trade show before, and I must say that this show was a lot smaller than I had expected!  I had literally perused all there was to see of the product booths within an hour or two (did I miss OCC cosmetics?  I thought they were supposed to be there....) The MAC booth had like 15-20 Pro Products and that was it.  I attended KJ Bennett's demos with literally 15 other people in the room....which was quite dark and dingy I might add...don't think they thought that one through all that much as there was hardly any light, lol.  Eve Pearl was a no-show since her flights got cancelled which was a bummer.  All in all I thought it was fun and informative, but it was probably peanuts compared to the other major shows out there!


----------



## michthr (Apr 15, 2009)

oh im soo bummed that i missed this! i found out about the canadain makeup show today and when i checked the website the vancouver event was like a week ago!!!!! that saddens me like no other! i would have totally gone!


----------

